# "Edificios de las Provincias Peruanas"



## pedro1011

Este espacio muestra algunas de las construcciones más modernas y destacadas de las ciudades peruanas fuera de Lima.
Aunque estas ciudades están a años luz de la capital, debido al agobiante y secular centralismo, no se conforman y están tratando de acortar distancias. Al parecer van camino a lograrlo, ayudados por las últimas disposiciones sobre descentralización y la creación de los gobiernos regionales.
Algunas fotos son mías, pero la mayoría proviene de Internet. Agradezco de antemano a los que ponen sus imágenes al alcance de todos, a fin de que podamos continuar difundiéndolas.

*HUANCAYO*





































*PIURA*





































*AREQUIPA*























































*TACNA*










*TRUJILLO*









*Foto: SkyPerú34*









*Foto: SkyPerú34*









*Foto: SkyPerú34*










*CALLAO*


----------



## Pablo_A

BIENVENIDO.....aqui en ssc si se peuden mostrar fotos por que si.. no como en todoarquitectura donde te cierran el thread si lo haces... 

SALUDOS Y BIENVENIDO

por cierto, me parece que esos edificios que muestras tienen cero gracia y se ven bien viejitos... sigo creyendo que el peru tiene su gracia en su valor patrimonial.


----------



## pedro1011

Pablo: estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices. Quizá los edificios estén viejitos y tengan poca gracia. Pero esto demuestra que se requiere construir más, y renovar los estilos.
Nuestras ciudades, para el tamaño que tienen, están bastante atrasadas en cuanto a infraestructura.
Si bien el Perú tiene su mayor fortaleza en los valores tradicionales, también tiene el derecho a no quedarse congelado en el pasado, no crees? Ojalá que se construya más y más...


----------



## Pablo_A

pedro1011 said:


> Pablo: estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices. Quizá los edificios estén viejitos y tengan poca gracia. Pero esto demuestra que se requiere construir más, y renovar los estilos.
> Nuestras ciudades, para el tamaño que tienen, están bastante atrasadas en cuanto a infraestructura.
> Si bien el Perú tiene su mayor fortaleza en los valores tradicionales, también tiene el derecho a no quedarse congelado en el pasado, no crees? Ojalá que se construya más y más...


sin duda pedro.. pero en el entretanto me quedo con la arquitectura tradicional.... cuando las ciudades transformen su cara podre emitir otra opinion..
saludos y nuevamente bienvenido al foro!


----------



## Shafick

*Intersante.... podrías poner las poblaciones de esas ciudades para establecer una comparación..?*


----------



## Daortíz

Muy bien! me gusto mucho la foto de Arequipa con el volcan de fondo kay:


----------



## Jheef

muy interesante el thread


----------



## Jlagu

daortiz said:


> Muy bien! me gusto mucho la foto de Arequipa con el volcan de fondo kay:


eso mismo pensé yo, se parece al monte Fuji!


----------



## Chalaco

Es chevere ver edificios altos afuera de Lima.  Bienvenido. Me gustaron mucho las fotos de Huancayo.


----------



## Chalaco

Tumbes, algo huachafa la ciudad pero hay edificios. 









Ilo tiene una poblacion bien peque~a y se desarrolla gracias a su gente.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Hola que fue, me gusto mucho el thread. No pusiste nada de el Cusco? Me imagino ahi deben tener alguno que otro de 5 a 10 pisos? La foto de Arequipa con el volcan atras esta excelente! Como se llaman esos edificios residenciales?


----------



## Chalaco

La Villa Medica.

Pimentel, el edifico mas alto sera ese que se esta construyendo. Ya deberia estar listo porque esta foto es antigua.


----------



## Enhander

Gracias por le esfuerzo de subir las fotos ...por los edificios, sinceramente no me gustan.


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias por las fotos de los que han colaborado. Les diré que el volcán que se ve en Arequipa es el Misti, el más bello del país. Aquéllos que vieron la Copa América pudieron apreciarlo en vivo, grandioso, sobresaliendo por encima de las tribunas del Estadio de la UNSA. En efecto, en su forma se parece mucho al Monte Fuji, aunque éste es mucho más pequeño, pues mide unos 3700 metros, frente a 5800 de nuestro Misti.
Chalaco: las fotos de Huancayo fueron de las pocas que tomé yo. Las demás son "prestaditas" de Internet. Gracias por el dato del edificio de Pimentel. Lo voy a rastrear, para ver si hay fotos más cercanas.
Juan Pablo: los edificios de Arequipa se llaman Torres de la Villa Médica y tienen 15 pisos cada uno, por lo que, si no me equivoco, son los más altos de todas las provincias peruanas.
En Cusco no se puede construir edificios altos para no malograr su estética arquitectónica actual.
Tumbes también tiene lo suyo, pese al olvido en que siempre ha estado y en cuanto a Ilo, ojalá que pronto Bolivia se decida a sacar por allí su gas, con lo cual va a llegar una lluvia de dólares por inversiones y su puerto va a tener que ser ampliado. Provecho si así ocurre!
Shafick: No tengo los datos exactos sobre población, pues los datos son de 1993 (creo que este año se va a realizar un nuevo censo). Según las estimaciones actuales Arequipa es la segunda ciudad más poblada después de Lima, con aproximadamente 800 mil habitantes. Le siguen Trujillo y el Callao con 700 mil, Chiclayo con 600 mil, Cusco, Huancayo y Piura con 400 mil y Tacna con 200 mil. Si bien el Callao es ya una continuidad urbana con Lima, mantiene su identidad de provincia autónoma de la capital.
Enhander: quizá sea cierto que los edificios están feitos. Ojalá que mejoren pronto. Hay que tener en cuenta que las provincias peruanas han estado muy abandonadas, pese a lo cual han hecho lo inimaginable para salir adelante. Siendo el Perú la sétima economía más importante de América Latina, un poco por detrás de Venezuela, Chile y Colombia, sus ciudades también deberían estar sólo un poquito por detrás de las de estos países. Pero no ocurre así, pues se han rezagado demasiado, y ya es tiempo de que recuperen su sitial.


----------



## pedro1011

Amigos:

Agradeceré muchísimo a quien envíe fotos en primer plano del edificio de la Southern Peru en Ilo, de los hospitales de Essalud en Iquitos y Cusco, de los hospitales regionales de Chimbote e Iquitos y, en fin, de los edificios más altos de cada ciudad. 
Sé que en Huancayo hay varios edificios de diez pisos. Asimismo sé que Ilave tiene un buen local municipal. También agradeceré enviar fotos de los pasos a desnivel (by-pass) existentes en Arequipa.


----------



## Chalaco

Algunos bypass' en Arequipa.










Intercambio Vial Mariscal Castilla

















Un edificio que me gusto por su tama~o. (En Arequipa)
















-----
La Municipalidad de Yunguyo









La Municipalidad de Ilave


----------



## Mouses

xuxa, ta chevere el by pass de arequipa, creo que en trujillo, piura y huancayo hay by passes


----------



## Chalaco

Edificio mas alto en Mollendo tiene que ser la capitania.


----------



## patre

Que buenas fotos 
para poder disfrutar de otras ciudades 
tambien


----------



## Chibcha2k

Arequipa se ve muy muy bien la foto del primer post muestra unos edificios exelentes


----------



## Chalaco

Cusco si que sea anti-skyscrapers.


----------



## pedro1011

Chalaco:

Excelentes las fotos! Esta vez pusiste énfasis en las vistas panorámicas, que están impresionantes, especialmente la del Cusco. Te felicito.


----------



## J Block

gracias por las fotos Chalaco!! Se ven muy bien!


----------



## KW

Que bestia, de un dia a otro hay mas peruanos que otra cosa...........
muy buenas fotos del Perú..........
Bienvenidos Peruanos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Block

Lo mismo digo yo!! Bienvenidos a TODOS!! VIVA EL PERU CARAJO!


----------



## pedro1011

Omar:
Muy buena tu vista panorámica del Cusco. La ciudad parece un tallado en alto relieve en una roca gigante.


----------



## ZhEr0

Oigan pero ....., cusco si podria tener rascacielos , los rascas lo podrian hacer a un lado de la ciudad no creen?? xsiaca esta bravaza la panoramika del cusco , chevere chalaco ps!!


----------



## Chalaco

Muy lejos de la ciudad...muy lejos...

Pero bueno, viendo un video que encontre por ahi....pude captar unas fotitos y lo bueno es que consegui panoramicas de Piura y Paita. A pesar de que son de pesima calidad, se ve algo.....algo...

Panoramica Piura










Panoramica Paita


----------



## VIRUS

pedro1011 said:


> ¿De dónde eres, mi estimado Virus?



Mexicali, Baja California...MEXICO.


----------



## VIRUS

Chalaco said:


> Pedro, si te referias al edificio que en esa foto estaba amarillo aqui encontre una mas cerquita. Pero esta en blanco....buscare mas...mucho mas.




Y como se llama esta ciudad? Lo que le falta es que la pinten.... Se imaginan las paredes de blanco con rojo y amarillo.... pero predominando el blanco ...


----------



## VIRUS

Chalaco said:


> Cusco si que sea anti-skyscrapers.



:eek2: Esta es la mejor foto que he visto de CUsco....Es realmente grande...Cuantos habitantes tiene? 

Tiene industrias o solo vive del turismo?

La verdad que es inmensa yo pense que era un pueblito porque siempre ponen fotos de la plaza central...con viejitos en las bancas y me la imaginaba como un pueblito...


----------



## El Marques de Lima

CHALACO, Te Felicito!!!
De donde sacas esas fotos tan bonitas???

Gracias por poner al Perú en el lugar que se merece.

Un Abrazo,
El Marqués de Lima


----------



## Chalaco

La que deberia tener mas pintura blanca se llama Juliaca. De amarillo y rojo se veria mejor. 

Cusco tendra 300,000 un poco mas o un poco menos.


----------



## Chalaco

El Marques de Lima said:


> CHALACO, Te Felicito!!!
> De donde sacas esas fotos tan bonitas???
> 
> Gracias por poner al Perú en el lugar que se merece.
> 
> Un Abrazo,
> El Marqués de Lima


Me agrada mucho que te gusten las fotos y si te contara las horas que me paso buscandolas....uff. Saludos!


----------



## pedro1011

Virus:

Tienes razón en cuanto a la foto de Chalaco y en cuanto a que Cusco es realmente grande. La verdad es que esta ciudad ha cobrado "vida propia", como Arequipa, y cada vez es menos dependiente económicamente de Lima. Ahora, con el gas que se ha comenzado a explotar en su yacimiento de Camisea, va a crecer y desarrollarse aún más, pues va a recibir varias decenas de millones de dólares al año, con lo cual va a poder hacer varias obras importantes, como su propio aeropuerto internacional o la construcción de mejores carreteras.

Actualmente la ciudad, que tiene unos 400 mil habitantes (este año lo podremos saber con más precisión, pues habrá un censo) vive básicamente del turismo, con turistas de buen nivel económico, cada uno de los cuales gasta en promedio más de US$ 1000. Yo supongo que muchos de ellos, al sentirse encantados con la magia de la ciudad y de su gente, se quedan a vivir allí.

Hay algunas industrias, como de cerveza, cemento, fertilizantes agrícolas, etc., pero que no significan mucho frente a los ingresos turísticos.


----------



## skyperu34

excelentes fotos, gran trabajo!


----------



## Chalaco

Chachapoyas no tiene.


----------



## Chalaco

Ayacucho si. Hay un grupito cerca del Aeropuerto pero hay uno a la esquina izquierda que sobresale. Ese pienso que tiene que ser.


----------



## VIRUS

pedro1011 said:


> Virus:
> 
> Tienes razón en cuanto a la foto de Chalaco y en cuanto a que Cusco es realmente grande. La verdad es que esta ciudad ha cobrado "vida propia", como Arequipa, y cada vez es menos dependiente económicamente de Lima. Ahora, con el gas que se ha comenzado a explotar en su yacimiento de Camisea, va a crecer y desarrollarse aún más, pues va a recibir varias decenas de millones de dólares al año, con lo cual va a poder hacer varias obras importantes, como su propio aeropuerto internacional o la construcción de mejores carreteras.
> 
> Actualmente la ciudad, que tiene unos 400 mil habitantes (este año lo podremos saber con más precisión, pues habrá un censo) vive básicamente del turismo, con turistas de buen nivel económico, cada uno de los cuales gasta en promedio más de US$ 1000. Yo supongo que muchos de ellos, al sentirse encantados con la magia de la ciudad y de su gente, se quedan a vivir allí.
> 
> Hay algunas industrias, como de cerveza, cemento, fertilizantes agrícolas, etc., pero que no significan mucho frente a los ingresos turísticos.



jejejeje Gracias por la informacion!!! pues si la ciudad esta muy grande....y su mejor carta creo que es el turismo definitivamente.... 

Ojala no le pongan nada moderno y que sea anti-rascacielos la ciudad...asi esta bien... Los Rascacielos que se los dejen a Lima,Arequipa y Trujillo..


----------



## Chalaco

Huancayo!!!  *Foto sacada de la municipalidad.(o sea, la pagina.)


----------



## pedro1011

Ok, J Block, y si puedes sigue colaborando.
Saludos.


----------



## ZhEr0

no entiendo por que no se ven las fotos de chimbote , ayer las puse y se veian , hoy no se ven , no entiendo!


----------



## Chalaco

Universidad Nacional Micaela Bastidas de Apurimac. Algo bueno para Abancay que parece pueblo..











Y la que se piensa construir en Moquegua










Universidad Nacional Hermilio Valdizan en Huanuco


----------



## KW

Donde estan las fotos de Chimbote? tampoco las veo...............


----------



## fayo

*por fin*

no hay que dar mas vueltas: despues de mi recorrido de 15 dias por el peru: los edificios mas altos de las provincias del peru estan en arequipa: yo tengo las fotos de esta ciudad y de otras q apartir del viernes 28 lo pondre en este foro. son 06 edificios de 15 pisos y parecen desde cualquier punto de la ciudad.


----------



## J Block

Claro! Son los de la Villa Medica, esos 6 edificios de 15 pisos. Pero tambien hay otros edificios altos, como la torre Magnus, en Cayma, la Beneficencia en el Centro y el Wiese Sudameris..entre otros..


----------



## pedro1011

¡Qué bueno que los edificios de la Villa Médica sean seis! Yo pensé que eran sólo cinco. ¡Arriba Arequipa!

Bueno, cada vez se hace más difícil conseguir fotos, así que tendremos que conformarnos con lo que encontremos. Esperamos la colaboración de todos para que este foro no pierda viada.

Aquí van algunas humildes fotos.

*LA MERCED*








Esta ciudad, ubicada en el departamento de Junín, es una zona agrícola de primer orden. Además, como buena ciudad de ceja de selva, tiene unos paisajes impresionantes. Se puede llegar a ella por una excelente carretera asfaltada.

*ILO*








Esta es Ilo, la ciudad por la cual Bolivia sacará su gas. Para que esto ocurra el país del altiplano (o mejor dicho el inversionista privado a cargo del proyecto) deberá invertir más de US$ 1500 millones, para la construcción de una planta de fraccionamiento y la ampliación del puerto. Obviamente, esta lluvia de millones caerá de maravilla en este puerto moqueguano. Provecho, Ilo! El edificio que se ve en la foto es de la Southern.

*MOLLENDO*








Este es el balneario de Mejía, en las cercanías de la ciudad de Mollendo. Creo que es el más popular y conocido de Arequipa.

*HUARAZ*








Este es un edificio huaracino. Nada del otro mundo, pero constituye una muestra de las nuevas construcciones de la Huaraz moderna.

*CUSCO*








En esta vista se aprecia algunos edificios de los alrededores de Cusco. Estas zonas no dejan de crecer, estimuladas por la creciente presencia de turistas en la ciudad.

*AREQUIPA*
















Aunque estas vistas no son muy nítidas, permiten apreciar cómo se va dibujando poco a poco una silueta de los grandes edificios arequipeños. Seguramente que dentro de pocos años éstas y otras construcciones conformarán el skyline arequipeño del futuro.


----------



## pedro1011

*APURIMAC*

Estas dos fotos son del departamento de Apurímac, uno de los más pobres del país, o, mejor dicho, uno de los más olvidados. La primera es de su capital Abancay y la segunda de Andahuaylas, una de sus principales ciudades.


















Con la explotación de la fabulosa mina de cobre de Las Bambas, que se encuentra en construcción y que comenzará a producir en un par de años, Apurímac recibirá una gran cantidad de millones de dólares por concepto de canon y regalías. Hace algunos meses ya recibió un importante adelanto, de más de US$ 1 millón, y seguirá recibiendo varios más, aún antes de que la mina comience a producir el metal. 
Todos los peruanos deseamos que estos recursos le permitan alcanzar el desarrollo que merece, en beneficio de todos sus pobladores. Ojalá que los demás departamentos sigan su ejemplo en materia de apoyo a las privatizaciones y concesiones, para que éstas repercutan en beneficio de sus ciudadanos.


----------



## skyperu34

excelente, sigan posteando mas fotos!


----------



## Chalaco

Estadio Cusque~o y zona aleda~a.










Puno! El edificio que me gusta de esta foto es el que esta a la izquierda. El resto parece ser residencial y en plena construccion.


----------



## skyperu34

hermosa la foto del estadio garcilaso !


----------



## Chalaco

Cusco

Sol Avenue and Pacha









Ovalo de Alameda and Pachacutec









Via Expresa de Cusco









Final de Avenida del Sol









Avenida Garcilaso









Alameda Mariscal Gamarra









Huayroropata


----------



## pedro1011

Reapareciste, Chalaco! Y como siempre, con buenas fotos. Ese edificio de siete pisos debe ser el más alto de Cusco, no?


----------



## Chalaco

Si!  El resto que veo solo tienen como cinco...o cuatro.


----------



## pedro1011

*CHICLAYO*








Uno de los barrios chiclayanos, en las inmediaciones del hermoso estadio Elías Aguirre.


----------



## J Block

Que bonito que se ve el estadio Elias Aguirre.


----------



## Chalaco

Viva Chiclayo! Que linda la foto! Seria buena idea cambiarle de color pero esta decente la zona.  

(Nacionales) Invertirían 2 millones de soles en proyecto Mi Barrio de Chiclayo 
(14/01/2005) Chiclayo,ene.14 (ANDINA).- En busca de una mejora en la calidad de vida de los pobladores de Chiclayo que viven en extrema pobreza, en abril, se iniciará el proyecto “Mi barrio”, que contaría con una inversión superior a los dos millones de nuevos soles.


----------



## Chalaco

Para eso metete a www.2night.com. Hay muchas fotos de Chiclayanos, Piuranos, y Trujillanos.


----------



## Chalaco

Pacasmayo--lo unico alto es la planta de cementos.


----------



## fayo

los 6 edificios mas altos de arequipa


----------



## pedro1011

ZhEr0 said:


> cuanto mediran las torres de huancayo??


La verdad es que no lo sé, ZhEr0. Voy a tratar de averiguarlo.


----------



## Chalaco

Juliaca




















Puno


----------



## Chalaco

Casa Grande en Region La Libertad


----------



## pedro1011

Buenas fotos, Chalaco! Eres incansable en tu búsqueda! Gracias! Ah, y no te desanimes si no ves mucha gente posteando. Lo importante es que tenemos una buena cantidad de visitantes por día.
He tomado unas fotos del Callao que pienso poner en los próximos días, aunque con una cámara caserita nomás. Ojalá que se aprecie algo. 
En cuanto a Juliaca, hace algunos años ví un aviso sobre un centro comercial de 8 pisos, llamado Santa Teresa, que se estaba construyendo. Siempre me quedó la duda de si se concretó o no.


----------



## pedro1011

*ANCASH*








Urbanización El Pinar, construida por la minera Antamina para sus trabajadores

*TUMBES*








Municipalidad provincial de la ciudad más norteña del país










*SULLANA*








Municipalidad provincial

*SATIPO*








Panorámica de esta ciudad de la ceja de selva, a la cual se llega por una excelente carretera asfaltada.

*PUNO*








Vistas de la Plaza de Armas.










*PAITA*








Basílica de moderno diseño en este puerto norteño

*AREQUIPA*








Conjunto multifamiliar









Vista parcial del hospital Seguín


----------



## Chalaco

Satipo se ve chevere. El coliseo, creo que es, se ve bien. En Puno, un poquito de pintura y esa ciudad se veria mucho mejor. Y mas promocion a su riqueza colonial haria de esa ciudad una maravilla.


----------



## rafo18

arequipa


----------



## rafo18

las torresde hunacyo cunto miden ?
alguien sabe digalo pues tenemos cuiriosidad de saberlo


----------



## rafo18

¿como hago para colocar imagenes?
tengo unas fotos buenasas de arequipa y trujillo
alguien q me ayude pe


----------



## Chalaco

Si son de tu computadora, usa http://imageshack.us/index.php y ahi te dara los links para que lo pongas aqui. 

Cuando los pones aqui tienes que poner







pero en imageshack vienen asi. En caso necesites mas ayuda, pregunta nada mas que yo tengo respuestas y si no las tengo otra persona de aqui las tendra.


----------



## Chalaco

Puno


----------



## pedro1011

Buena foto, Chalaco. Parece que a Puno ya no le queda mucho espacio para crecer, no? Tendrá que comenzar a construir edificios cada vez más altos.


----------



## J Block

Disculpen, pero Puno me parece la ciudad mas horrible del Peru...si no es Chimbote o Juliaca. Sus costumbres, el Lago Titicaca, sus bailes, su arte, etc...es lo que le da vida a esa ciudad, su encanto. Pero en esa foto sale horrible, puro edificio mamarracho, vias sin asfaltar, edificios de ladrillos sin acabado y techos de calaminas...horrible....Lo unico que se salva de esta ciudad son sus plazas bonitas, sus templos y uno que otro edificio historico....pero nada mas.


----------



## pedro1011

Horrible o no, eso es lo que tenemos, Block. Quizá el problema de los pueblos radica en que sólo se pensó en las tradiciones, en los paisajes, en los templos, en los bailes, y se descuidó la infraestructura más elemental, aquélla que es la que le da sustento a las ciudades. Por eso es que en nuestros pueblos sobran las iglesias y faltan los colegios y las construcciones modernas.
Por vivir de la tradición y del pasado, nos hemos olvidado de construir el presente y el futuro.


----------



## J Block

pedro1011 said:


> Horrible o no, eso es lo que tenemos, Block. Quizá el problema de los pueblos radica en que sólo se pensó en las tradiciones, en los paisajes, en los templos, en los bailes, y se descuidó la infraestructura más elemental, aquélla que es la que le da sustento a las ciudades. Por eso es que en nuestros pueblos sobran las iglesias y faltan los colegios y las construcciones modernas.
> Por vivir de la tradición y del pasado, nos hemos olvidado de construir el presente y el futuro.


Si pues, por eso nuestras ciudades son tan horribles...uno sale del centro historico de una ciudad y se encuentran con edificios como los de la foto.

En fin, es lo que tenemos, piña...


----------



## Chalaco

Pero sabes Pedro? Puno tambien se ve extensa. Pero ojala que se construya hacia arriba. Como siempre, pienso que un poco de pintura haria que esta ciudad se vea mas bonita.


----------



## Chalaco

Chimbote


----------



## pedro1011

Sí, tienes toda la razón del mundo en el tema de la pintura, mi estimado Chalaco. Yo creo que si en Nueva York los edificios estuvieran sin tarrajeo ni pintura, también se verían muy feos, por muy buena arquitectura que tuvieran. 
Es un detalle pequeño pero importantísimo. ¿Cuándo se decidirán los municipios a poner un poco de mano dura en la materia? 

No sólo es una cuestión de pobreza, sino también de desconsideración hacia la comunidad. La gente tiene plata para despilfarrar en un montón de zonzeras, pero no es capaz de darle una mano de pintura a su fachada ni un tarrajeito al costado de su casa.

Bueno, pasando a otro tema, ya nos aproximamos a los 5,000 visitantes, Chalaco. A un ritmo actual de más de 40 por día. Nada mal. Sea como sea, la gente nos echa un vistazo. Buenos o malos, chicos o grandes, por aquí desfilan los pueblos del Perú profundo, como diría Choledo. Ojalá que todos ellos mejoren rápido para que haya mejores cosas que mostrar.


----------



## pedro1011

Aleluya! Pasamos los 5,000 visitantes, Chalaco!


----------



## Chalaco

Sipirilin. El esfuerzo vale la pena.


----------



## Chalaco

Abancay


----------



## RecontraPeruano

*LO MAXIMO*

LOS FELICITO POR TAN BUEN TRABAJO.. ME SIENTO TAN ORGULLOSO DE MI PERU QUERIDO :eek2: LLORO DE LA EMOCION... PERO BUENO... PA DEMOSTRAR A TODO EL MUNDO QUE NO SOMOS TAN SUB-DESARROLLADOS...LOS QUIERO A TODOS...
ESTAS SON FOTOS DE LA AVENIDA 28 DE JULIO....NO SON LOS EDIFICIOS MAS ALTOS... DESPUES LOS PUBLICO!!!
MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TAN BUENAS FOTOS









[/QUOTE]


----------



## ZhEr0

Bienvenido! , que chevres fotos.


----------



## pedro1011

Chalaco:
Viendo la alucinante carretera en tu foto de Abancay, me acordé que una vez leí que Belaúnde dijo esta bonita frase acerca de una carretera similar en la sierra:

"Parece la enmarañada firma de unos gigantes en la ladera andina o una virtual escalera para camiones". 

Como se sabe, Belaúnde tenía una oratoria espectacular, mucho mejor que la de Alan García.


----------



## Chalaco

Creo que en Arequipa un monton de estudiantes fueron a ver si de verdad Alan era bueno en eso y algunos no se impresionaron. Belaunde, por esa frase parece que fue buen ora(d/t)or.


----------



## skyperu34

bienvenido recontrapaisano !!!


----------



## pedro1011

El problema es que no basta ser buen orador para ser buen presidente. Belaúnde fue bastante mediocre, y Alan... sin comentarios.


----------



## Chalaco

Entiendo muy bien. Jijiji...sin comentarios.

Chiclayo

Biblioteca Eufemio Lora y Lora










Local del INC










Fiscalia










Y el Municipio del Distrito Chiclayano de Jose L. Ortiz


----------



## Chalaco

Trujillo...miren el edificio por alla atras. Es alto.


----------



## pedro1011

Sí, el edificio destaca nítidamente. Esa foto es de la última visita del Papa? 1985 o algo así? Recuerdo que cuando el Papa fue a Iquitos, en medio de todo el gentío dijo "El Papa es charapa", haciendo reir a todos.


----------



## J Block

mmm...ahora hay mas edificios igual de altos en Trujillo, creo que solo tiene 5 pisos...Ojala que mi clon se anime a tomar fotos de esta ciudad, como lo hizo hace tiempo...estaban buenas sus fotos!


----------



## Chalaco

Piura, estas son las que uno ve en la pagina de la municipalidad...estan bonitas.

Plaza de Armas



















El orden vial?


----------



## pastrulino

ALGUNAS BUENAS TOMAS Q ENCONTRE EN GOOGLE

CUSCO










PIURA





























TRUJILLO











CHICLAYO











AREQUIPA


----------



## Chalaco

Piura


----------



## Juan1912

este thread ya murió hace ratazo, las fotos más parecen de postal que de edificios altos


----------



## J Block

Sip...solo he visto dos foristas posteando fotos y entrando...


----------



## Chalaco

Views: 5,339


----------



## Juan1912

Chalaco said:


> Views: 5,339


te has puesto a pensar desde cuándo existe este foro y cuántas veces te pones a revisar tu solito este thread?


----------



## pedro1011

Juan1912 said:


> este thread ya murió hace ratazo, las fotos más parecen de postal que de edificios altos


Juan: si no vas a aportar nada por lo menos no jorobes. Es preferible poner este tipo de fotos que andar hueveando con fotos de travestis tetonas o de Monique Pardo. 
El que no quiera entrar a un foro no lo haga. Nadie lo obliga.


----------



## guillermo

pedro1011 said:


> Juan: si no vas a aportar nada por lo menos no jorobes. Es preferible poner este tipo de fotos *que andar hueveando con fotos de travestis tetonas o de Monique Pardo. * El que no quiera entrar a un foro no lo haga. Nadie lo obliga.


 :lol: :rofl:


----------



## pedro1011

El foro fue creado el 15 de enero. Por lo tanto tiene 60 días. Y tiene 5,367 views. Dividiendo 5,367/60 resulta: 89.45 views por día. Y el promedio se mantiene alto: 73.4 views al día en la última semana.

Nada mal. 
Es mucho más de lo que tienen muchos foros nuevecitos.
Así que...


----------



## J Block

Porfis, guardemos la calma...

En verdad, si chequean bien este thread, creo que los unicos que entran son Chalaco y Pedro...el proposito original eran mostrar los edificios mas altos de las ciudades peruanas, lo cual se cumplio en las dos primeras paginas.

No quiero ser malo, pero creo que somos los unicos que nos estamos engordando con estas fotos...

Mi humilde opinion...


----------



## pedro1011

Lo siento, J Block, pero este thread va a seguir. Aunque sólo posteemos Chalaco y yo. No importa. Lo importante es que sigue entrando bastante gente a mirarlo. Cuando vea que ya no entra nadie, entonces lo mandaré a la m... Y le agradeceré a Chalaco, el forista más colaborador.
Reitero: el que piense que este foro no vale la pena, por favor no entre a verlo, ni siquiera por curiosidad. 
Y te recuerdo, J Block, que tú abres threads a cada rato y nadie te dice nada, así que por favor deja a los demás hacer lo propio sin tener que andar peleando.


----------



## RecontraPeruano

*SIGAMOS ADELANTE NO MAS*

saben que muchachos... no desmerezcamos el trabajo de todo este grupo de Peruanos que ama a su país....mostremos las partes lindas de las ciudades...y seamos felices...
QUE VIVA EL PERU


----------



## Chalaco

Dos personas han visitado este thread 5000 y tantas veces? Woooow. 

Pero bueno, a lo importante. El thread si ha cambiado pero ojala que la gente se de cuenta que muchos de nuestros foristas son de la zona capitalina y con este thread tambien uno conoce mas zonas.


----------



## Juan1912

pedro1011 said:


> Juan: si no vas a aportar nada por lo menos no jorobes. Es preferible poner este tipo de fotos que andar hueveando con fotos de travestis tetonas o de Monique Pardo.
> El que no quiera entrar a un foro no lo haga. Nadie lo obliga.


que buen ojo....


----------



## J Block

pedro1011 said:


> Lo siento, J Block, pero este thread va a seguir. Aunque sólo posteemos Chalaco y yo. No importa. Lo importante es que sigue entrando bastante gente a mirarlo. Cuando vea que ya no entra nadie, entonces lo mandaré a la m... Y le agradeceré a Chalaco, el forista más colaborador.
> Reitero: el que piense que este foro no vale la pena, por favor no entre a verlo, ni siquiera por curiosidad.
> Y te recuerdo, J Block, que tú abres threads a cada rato y nadie te dice nada, así que por favor deja a los demás hacer lo propio sin tener que andar peleando.


Pedro, acaso te estoy obligando a no postear? Eres libre de hacer lo que te de la gana...solo te estoy dando mi opinion. Si no te gusta un post mio, tienes el derecho de decirmelo, de darme tu opinion y yo tengo el derecho de, o meditar tu consejo, o ignorarlo.


----------



## Chalaco

Puno de noche. 










Hotel Suasi en la Isla Suasi. Este hotel usara energia solar. 










Ilave










Municipalidad de Moquegua al lado de la antigua fachada de la Iglesia Matriz. El resto de la iglesia se habia derrumbado y solo quedo la fachada pero justo atras esta un Museo y la Municipalidad.


----------



## lucho

no he podido ver todas las fotos pero espero que estas sean nuevas:
PUNO:








ANCASH:


----------



## Chalaco

Que bonito el Hotel Libertador de Puno.


----------



## skyperu34

que bellas las ultimas fotos !


----------



## Chalaco

Chachapoyas, Municipalidad










Moquegua aeria










Futuro Coliseo Cerrado de Sullana


----------



## Bratzo

nooooo..yo respetaba a sullana...despues de eso me va a ser dificil continuar


----------



## J Block

QUE LINDO EDIFICIO!


----------



## Chalaco

No creo que se han puesto pero en algunos casos las Cortes Superiores de provincia son algo altas.

Huancayo









Abancay









Callao









Chimbote









Piura


----------



## friendLima

Yo creo que faltan edificios altos de El Callao , que no han posteado, en la 
Av.Saenz Peña hay varios lo que era Bandesco y varias cias.mas , lamentablemente seguramente no hay fotos en internet.


----------



## pedro1011

Yo he tomado fotos de algunos edificios del Callao, y las voy a postear apenas pueda. Aunque la verdad es que no hay mucho que mostrar. El Callao no está tan bien como yo pensaba. Se nota maltratado, pese al esfuerzo de Kouri. Algunos de los edificios altos, como el que pertenecía al Banco Hipotecario, tienen muy mal aspecto. Yo pensaba fotografiarlo, pero la verdad es que me desanimé porque está bien feito. Se necesita muchísima inversión en la provincia constitucional, para renovar la infraestructura actual.

Chalaco: Buenas fotos, como siempre. El edificio de la Corte Superior de Chimbote debe ser el más alto de la ciudad con sus 7 pisos, no? Por otra parte, el local de la Municipalidad de Chachapoyas está bonito, y el coliseo proyectado para Sullana tiene un diseño alucinante. 

Lucho: buenas fotos. Gracias por colaborar.


----------



## Chalaco

Asi parece Pedro.


----------



## Bratzo

bueeeeno pero...callao...provincia....es el nombre solamente....no se compara con otras provincias


----------



## pastrulino

paseo peatonal en trujillo











aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Chalaco

Interbank Chiclayo


----------



## pastrulino

esta es una version mejorada de la anterior toma


----------



## RecontraPeruano

*FOTOS DE CUSCO MODERNO*

Queridos peruanos:
Es de mi interés recalcarles que en el Cusco están prohibidos los edificios de mas de ocho pisos de altura, pero el enome crecimiento urbano y la necesidad de modernización hacen posible la aparición de decenas de construcciones bien pajas como está. 
















Este es el edifcio más alto... creo...
















Y este un puente recontra moderno que me gusta mucho








Saludos a todos y que VIVA EL PERU


----------



## lucho

muy buenas tus fotos recontraperuano


----------



## Chalaco

Muy buenas fotos recontraperuano!!! Que lindo ese edificio de vidrio!


----------



## pedro1011

Excelentes fotos, Recontra Peruano, pues nos muestran que en provincias también hay estructuras bonitas y modernas. Pero para que la información sea completa, sería bueno que incluyeras algunos datos de los edificios, por lo menos para saber por qué parte de la ciudad se ubican. Lo mismo le pediría a Pastrulino, que puso un puente pero no indicó en qué ciudad está.
Amigos provincianos: sus fotos son bienvenidas, así que envíen todas las que puedan.


----------



## skyperu34

hola recontra super archi ultra extra hiper peruanaso !!! bienvenido al foro..... muy buenas fotos !!!


----------



## eastnewark

ESTAN BUENAS ESAS FOTOS.......... QUIERO SABER SI ALGUIEN DE ESTE FORO ESTA EN LIMA PARA QUE SAQUEN FOTOS DE LIMA, PERO ACTUALES
HACE 3 AñOS QUE FUI A LIMA VI EDIFICIOS VACANES, SIN LUGAR A DUDA ME LLAMO LA ATENCION UNO QUE TENIA UNA ALTURA DE POR LO MENOS 80M, PERO ESO NO FUE LO QUE ME LLAMO LA ATENCION SINO QUE EL EDIFICIO TENIA UN TIPO DE PLATILLO ENCIMA. EL PLATILLO TENDRIA 3 O 4 PISOS, PERO DE LEJOS SE VEIA VACAN .......AVER SI ALGUIEN SE AVERIGUA DE ESE BUILDING


----------



## antofasky

estan bonitos pero todos son ..chatitos :S! po no son tan altos pero esperemos de aui a los proximos años! x)


----------



## friendLima

ojala nunca construyan algo mas de 8 pisos en el Cuzco , aunque podria
tener su barrio de edificios modernos, pero bajitos, buenas fotos.


----------



## RecontraPeruano

*GRASHAS TOTALES!!!*

Pucha, que paja que les hayan gustado las fotos...lloro de la emoshon!!! (comprendan... aun tengo 17 años) Con respecto a los datos de los edificios... medio tranca sacar las medidas... pero bueno:
El rojo con azul esta frente al mercado de wanchaq (no recuerdo el nombre de la calle...:'( jejejeje)
el de vidrio esta en la avenida los Incas... frente al hospital regional.
Me faltó sacarles fotos al edificio que a mi mas me gusta, es de un canal local de tele (osea... el edifcio todo es del canal... lo contruyeron hace poco) y es un cubo de vidrio... bien paja!!! Muy pronto esa foto
Los quiero a todos..
Y QUE VIVA EL PERU!!!!


----------



## BluePhoenix

RecontraPeruano said:


> Pucha, que paja que les hayan gustado las fotos...lloro de la emoshon!!! (comprendan... aun tengo 17 años)


  hehehe es que te lo mereces , tus fotos 'tan cheveres , igual que las de chalaco , nunca habia visto esos edificios de provincias antes (excepto algunos del Callao), sigue enseñandonos mas sobre el Cusco y el Peru !


----------



## pedro1011

Recontra Peruano: Ya que tú te mueves entre Arequipa y Cusco, por favor toma todas las fotos que puedas y envíalas al foro. 
Acerca del Cusco, sé que el hospital de Essalud tiene una arquitectura muy buena, que inclusive le valió un premio, por lo bien que adapta la modernidad de su diseño al entorno tradicional de la ciudad. Sería bueno tener su foto.


----------



## Bratzo

si peoe taketan cheeres papai........pero no te apures ni te sientas obligado a sacar fotos dfe todo cusco ahorita...relaaax....ponlas poco a poco porque sino nos quedamos sin material jejeje


----------



## RecontraPeruano

*MAS FOTOS MODERNAS DEL CUSCO*

Saludos a todos.. jejeje aqui un par de fotos del cusco
Esta es la alameda pachacuteq








Avenida 28 de julio








al fondo se ven edificios residenciales... luego les sacaré mejores vistas.. es que el día hoy no estuvo an bueno








un saludo para todossssss
Y QUE VIVA EL PERU


----------



## J Block

Que atractivas alamedas y calles tiene esa zona del Cusco...pero no me gustan para nada los edificios ni los carteles publicitarios que los rodean...no hay nada como el Centro Historico del Cusco!


----------



## VIRUS

estas fotos me gustaron mucho.... Son como fotos normales de las calles de las ciudades... Siempre ponen las mismas del centro o algo y estas no tienen nada que ver....


----------



## VIRUS

oigan como ponen fotos? yo quiero tomar fotos de mi ciudad..pero no se como ponerlas?


----------



## pedro1011

Estas son dos fotos de Tacna.








Esta es del Hospital Hipólito Unanue.










Y ésta es de la ZOTAC (me parece que actualmente es el CETICOS Tacna).

En los siguientes días, apenas tenga un poco de tiempo, voy a poner algunas fotos que tomé en el Callao.

Recontra Peruano: Muy buenas tus fotos del Cusco. Has tomado un ángulo muy interesante de la ciudad, y se ve que tienes una cámara excelente! Debido a ello, has sido nombrado corresponsal en Cusco de este foro, así que manda hartas fotos!


----------



## RecontraPeruano

*Gracias de nuevo*

Chévere.. gracias por el apoyo... :'( de la emoción... chevére....los días están recontra nublados y por eso las fotos no se ven tan nítidas....
bueno.. un abrazo fraterno
Y QUE VIVA EL PERÚ


----------



## pedro1011

Virus: no soy un experto en la materia, pero voy a tratar de explicarte. Una vez que tienes archivada la foto en el disco duro debes ir a la página http://www.imageshack.us/ . Allí presionas Examinar, hasta dar con la foto en tus archivos. Luego pones Host it, y la foto comenza a ser hospedada en esta página. 
A continuación, cuando ves que aparece la foto (en pequeño), le das un click para que se amplíe hasta su tamaño normal. Cuando eso ocurre, le das un click con el botón derecho del mouse, para que aparezcan las Propiedades. Allí le haces un Copy a la dirección URL, que es la que usarás en SSP.
Por último, a la hora que mandas tu mensaje (Post Reply y no Post Quick Reply) marcas el ícono amarillo de los gráficos, y pegas la foto a continuación del corchete que aparecerá. Luego vuelves a marcar el ícono, de tal manera que aparecerá un segundo corchete y el URL quedará encerrado. Entonces envías el mensaje y listo.
Espero no haberme equivocado con el procedimiento. Suerte!


----------



## rafo18

oye , bueno te entendi hasta eso de agrandar la foto pero de ahi no se como manadra ala direccion URL ya pe explicame mejor te loe agradeceria ya q quiero poner unas fotos pero no se como.


----------



## pedro1011

Una vez que has agrandado la foto, dale click derecho, y aparecerá un recuadro. Entra a Propiedades y marca (sombrea) con el mouse (click derecho) la dirección URL. Dale otra vez click derecho y pon Copiar. Allí ya estás en condición de ir a SSP y pegar la foto junto con tu mensaje, siguiendo luego las instrucciones que le dí a Virus. A ver intenta, y si tienes problemas me avisas.


----------



## J Block

Encontre unas del Mall Saga Falabella de Arequipa, como no tenia donde ponerlas, las puse en ese thread:


----------



## skyperu34

muy buena esa foto ultima, excelente!!!


----------



## Chalaco

Que buenas fotos del Cusco. Me gusto el estilo de la alameda pachacuteq pero me gusto mas la avenida 28 de julio porque se ve bien amplia. 

La foto del Mall de Saga Falabella en Arequipa se ve estupenda!


----------



## pedro1011

J Block said:


> Encontre unas del Mall Saga Falabella de Arequipa, como no tenia donde ponerlas, las puse en ese thread:


No importa la razón que hayas tenido para poner tus fotos en este thread, J Block. Son bienvenidas. Y déjame decirte que están muy buenas. Tiene buena pinta el Saga Falabella arequipeño. Gracias!


----------



## J Block

Gracias! Cuando visite Saga hace dos años me impresiono, pues aunque la fachada es bastante conservadora y fiel al estilo arquitectonico arequipeño, el lado frente a los estacionamientos es bastante contemporaneo. Es muchisimo mas grande de lo que aparenta ser, tiene 3 pisos y es bastante largo.


----------



## Liquido

este museo tambien es moderno, queda en ferreñafe qu asemeja a una piramide preincaica


----------



## Chalaco

Ese museo es hermoso pero creo que queda en Lambayeque. Tiene tres pisos el museo de Tumbas Reales de Sipan.


----------



## pedro1011

Bueno, muchachos, ya que estamos en el tema de los museos lambayecanos, allí van unas cuantas fotos.









Esta foto del Museo del Señor de Sipán complementa la excelente foto que acaba de mandar njpch


















Éstas son del Museo de Sicán, en Ferreñafe.










Y esta última es del Museo Bruning, en la provincia de Lambayeque.

Tienen buena arquitectura y sobriedad los museos lambayecanos. Se ven bonitos, modernos y elegantes.


----------



## Liquido

En piura tambien hay un saga fallabella recontra bacan a diferencia de el que hay en chiclayo y trujillo, que son un poco chico


----------



## Chalaco

No se mucho del de Trujillo pero de Chiclayo lo mas posible es que el Saga sea mas grande porque haran un centro comercial en lo que fue el terreno de Nestle. La primera piedra se pondra en abril. Se llamara Chiclayo Real Plaza.... Lo unico malo es la obsesion por "plaza".


----------



## J Block

Todo es Plaza...porque no Chiclayo Real Shopping Center, o Patio Real...que se yo..


----------



## Liquido

jaja chalaco tu eres de chiclayo? o tienes familia de x ahi


----------



## Chalaco

No....soy del Callao, pero yo no te dije eso. Bueno, no se porque pero me encanta Chiclayo aunque solo he pasado por ahi en camino a olmos.


----------



## Liquido

aya solo quisiera saver donde conseguir el mapa de la ciudad de chiclayo, con todos sus distritos


----------



## Chalaco

Tengo esto...


----------



## Chalaco

Pimentel


----------



## Chalaco

Piura


----------



## skyperu34

haaa, ese mismo plano tengo yo chalaco !


----------



## pedro1011

Excelente plano, Chalaco (no sabía que Chiclayo tenía hipódromo ¿estará operativo?).
Y muy buenas fotos.

Njpch: ¿tú vives en el norte? Si es así, por favor toma fotos y mándalas, con confianza.


----------



## Liquido

no yo vivo en lima- chorrillos pero soy de la ciudad de cajamarca...


----------



## Chalaco

Pedro, creo que si. en la pagina de 2night, hay gente haciendo fiestas en el jockey club. 

Si encuentran un cuadrado/rectangulo que dice NESTLE, ahi se hara el centro comercial....eso creo. Y de lo que he averiguado hasta ahora se invierte en este centro comercial US$20 millones que vendria a ser casi el doble de lo que se invirtio en el de Piura.


----------



## Monkey

Chalaco said:


> Algunos bypass' en Arequipa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intercambio Vial Mariscal Castilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un edificio que me gusto por su tama~o. (En Arequipa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> La Municipalidad de Yunguyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Municipalidad de Ilave




WOOOOOOOOW
great pics!
interesting country!


----------



## rafo18

arequipa :


----------



## J Block

RAFO...no hay foto....!! 

Mira las instrucciones que postie!


----------



## Filter

Tarapoto tiene unas edificiones bien raras, que honestamente me parecen hechas por hacer y el diseño dudo que lo haya hecho un arquitecto y si lo hizo uno, debio sacar su cartón a punta de plagio...

Esto es lo más raro que he visto hasta ahora










primero un edificio sin culminar es lamentable, pero lo peor es que abajo hay tiendas.


----------



## Filter

Pucha que buen trabajo para encontrar todas estas fotos, que buen thread, Arequipa, Callao, Trujillo, Chimbote, están entre mis favoritos


----------



## fayo

esa foto lo tome yo, esta paralizado 10 años su construccion, el dueño era un comerciante muy conocido en la zona, cuyo nombre lleva el estadio de esta ciudad.
por ello no tienen cuando continuar y darle sus acabados, mientras tanto lo estan alquilando el primer piso.

en tarapoto el 2004 y este año hay un boom cosntructivo, con edificios de 4 5 y 6 pisos.


----------



## Filter

fayo said:


> esa foto lo tome yo, esta paralizado 10 años su construccion, el dueño era un comerciante muy conocido en la zona, cuyo nombre lleva el estadio de esta ciudad.
> por ello no tienen cuando continuar y darle sus acabados, mientras tanto lo estan alquilando el primer piso.
> 
> en tarapoto el 2004 y este año hay un boom cosntructivo, con edificios de 4 5 y 6 pisos.


Ojala que terminen ese edificio pronto o algún dia, que chévere que en Tarapoto se este dando el boom de la construcción, parte de la descentralización del país, son proyectos de Mi Vivienda o completamente privados?


----------



## J Block

Espero que sea un boom de construcciones de buen gusto, diseñadas por alguien que en verdad conoce del buen gusto...pues no vale tener edificios altos si estos son horribles...Calidad viene antes que cantidad.


----------



## Liquido

fayo no tienes fotos del cusco? no se si sepan de este proyecto que me parece una copia... se trata de que la ciudad de chiclayo esta construyendoun Cristo redentor asi como los de Rio de janeiro, creo que el alcalde de chiclayo hace vastantes copias como el paseo de las musas... el nivel de avance esta como en 20 % pero creo que deberian hacer edificios con mas identidad cultural asi como el museo de las tumbas reales en ferreñafeaunque se ve bien me parece que deberian buscar mejorar su infrestuctura vial construyendo vias expresas o by pass como en el callao o arequipa


----------



## Chalaco

Te dire que vi de ese proyecto que hablas del cristo redentor. Me da colera que el haga cosas asi porque no van con la ciudad. El paseo de las musas se podria destrozar y hacer una via bonita y verde con unos monumentos mas bonitos. Pero bueno, con el cristo ese...es un gasto de plata. Y la vista desde el cristo es horrible...la ciudad se ve recontra seca. Da pena lo que esa cosa hace con el presupuesto.


----------



## Filter

El paseo de las musas... hablando del buen gusto jajajaja


----------



## KW

Muy buenas fotos!! gracias a todos.


----------



## J Block

njpch said:


> fayo no tienes fotos del cusco? no se si sepan de este proyecto que me parece una copia... se trata de que la ciudad de chiclayo esta construyendoun Cristo redentor asi como los de Rio de janeiro, creo que el alcalde de chiclayo hace vastantes copias como el paseo de las musas... el nivel de avance esta como en 20 % pero creo que deberian hacer edificios con mas identidad cultural asi como el museo de las tumbas reales en ferreñafeaunque se ve bien me parece que deberian buscar mejorar su infrestuctura vial construyendo vias expresas o by pass como en el callao o arequipa


Como gastan la plata en huachaferias en lugar de usarla para arreglar pistas, veredas, plantar mas arboles o colocar los cables de electricidad y telefono bajo tierra...La avenida Balta es una verguenza, bastante descuidada...pero eso no le importa al alcalde, mas importante es hacer un monumento a la huachaferia...

A ese paso Chiclayo se esta convirtiendo en la capital de la huachaferia peruana...que lastima.


----------



## skyperu34

yo creo que ya es la capital huachafa.............. esa avenida balta es un desastre para el ojo de un arquitecto.............y para cualquiera con sentido comun !!!


----------



## Chalaco




----------



## J Block

Si pues...su alcalde es el principal huachafo. Que pena, pues con lo que gastan en huachaferias podrian emplearlo para renovar las partes descuidadas de la ciudad.


----------



## Filter

Que buena jato.


----------



## sebvill

Hay muchas mejores. Vayan a Misterio y Palillos en los km.116 y 117, ahí si que las jatos son enormes!! y lo bueno es que no son playas tan conocidas como Asia


----------



## J Block

Las de Santa Maria del Mar y Embajadores son bravazas!


----------



## pedro1011

Amigos: si no es hoy, mañana este thread llegará a los 10,000 views. Muchas gracias a todos por su colaboración y su interés. Luego de una etapa muy crítica, el thread se recuperó, y actualmente tiene bastantes visitantes diarios. 
Agradezco especialmente a Chalaco por esto, porque fue un gran colaborador, desde el primer día hasta hoy.
Y ya saben: cualquier foto de provincias, por muy humilde que sea, es bienvenida.


----------



## Liquido

Hablando de playas aca tengo fotos de punta Sal en tumbes

Bungalows










Hotel punta sal (una parte)


----------



## El Bajopontino

Claro que hay mejores casas, es que solo tome esas fotos, no tengo mas, ademas que la imagen esta un poco borrosa, pero playa blanca es una de las mas fichas de Asia, los terrenos son carisimos, que pena que no tome del resto..
En cuanto a la iglesia de chilca, hasta hace unos años, estaba hasta el Qlo, y miren como ha quedado despues de su restauracion, una verdadera joyita...


----------



## skyperu34

que bonito es punta sal !!!


----------



## Liquido

Si pero estar en estos bungalows en punta sal (tumbes) son mas o menos caros $63 x dia los mas baratos...










pero al final es recontra chevere pasarla en estas playas


----------



## El Bajopontino

Lo curioso es que muchas de las casas de los balnearios de Asia, El norte y el sur, pertenecen a familias limeñas, pareciera que la gente de plata solo esta en lima, hasta en eso existe el centralismo...


----------



## Chalaco

No creo que sea ese el caso. Mejia en Arequipa se ve bien bonita y creo que las casas de ahi se haran con dinero arequipe~o.


----------



## Liquido

pedro1011 said:


> Moderno centro comercial construirán en Huancayo
> 
> El concejo de regidores de la Municipalidad Provincial de Huancayo aprobó la propuesta de la iniciativa privada IISA S.A. que desarrollará el proyecto de inversión para construir el moderno centro comercial en el terreno donde actualmente se ubica el coliseo municipal y el denominado mercado artesanal.
> 
> La ejecución del proyecto se hará con cuatro millones de dólares que se invertirá en la construcción de la playa de estacionamiento con capacidad para un centenar de automóviles en el sótano, ocho multicines, plazas de alimentos, tiendas comerciales y paseos peatonales.
> 
> Carlos Casabonne, gerente general de la experimentada empresa que ha construido centros comerciales en Lima, Piura y Trujillo señaló que Huancayo es la primera ciudad comercial del país, pero, lamentablemente, desorganizada.
> 
> Con lujo de detalles explicó que hasta 1,997 en el país prevaleció el concepto de galerías que no dieron resultados porque cada propietario ponía sin criterio técnico, el negocio que más le interesa. Fracasaron. Camino Real de Lima funciona al 20% de su capacidad.
> 
> Ahora, explicó, se han superado los errores del pasado y se proyectan centros comerciales como resultado de estudios técnicos y de marketing donde la gerencia general determina la clase de negocios compatible con las demandas.
> 
> Es así que se le da capacidad funcional en la que las tiendas se especializan en artesanía, modas, entretenimientos, restaurantes y venta directa de fabricantes además de combinar estas actividades con el ocio y el placer de disfrutar.
> 
> El proyecto es tan importante que empresas como Pizza Hut, Saga Falabella y la organización de Cine Planet han enviado cartas de intención con el propósito de considerarlos en la construcción del centro comercial.
> 
> Con la declaración de interés colectivo de esta trascendental iniciativa privada, que permitirá el salto a la modernidad, se esperarán 30 días tras la publicación de un resumen ejecutivo de la propuesta para que la comuna reciba otras alternativas de grupos interesados en mejorar el proyecto de IISA SA.
> 
> Es muy importante que durante 25 años la Municipalidad Provincial de Huancayo, propietaria del terreno, tendrá el 50% de los ingresos variables lo que significa que si la concesión da buen resultado, la MPH puede ampliarla por otro período igual. Al final es propietaria del terreno de la construcción que se modernizará anualmente.


Que interesante aqui les mando el link de este centro comercial

Centro comercial del valle


----------



## pedro1011

Me pareció haber visto un edificio de unos diez pisos en la Plaza Mayor de Chimbote. ¿Puede alguien confirmar o desmentir esto?


----------



## skyperu34

desmentido !!! el mas alto tienen 7 pisos, creo que es la corte suprema o el palacio o corte de justicia, algo asi ! esta cerca a l,a plaza de chimbote


----------



## VIRUS

njpch said:


> Si pero estar en estos bungalows en punta sal (tumbes) son mas o menos caros $63 x dia los mas baratos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pero al final es recontra chevere pasarla en estas playas


y eso cuanto es en dolares americanos?


----------



## Liquido

VIRUS said:


> y eso cuanto es en dolares americanos?


Los precios estan en dolares americanos px


----------



## pedro1011

skyperu34 said:


> desmentido !!! el mas alto tienen 7 pisos, creo que es la corte suprema o el palacio o corte de justicia, algo asi ! esta cerca a l,a plaza de chimbote


Entonces mi fuente de información falló. Gracias, Sky!


----------



## Filter

Ese hotel Punta Sal está chevere.


----------



## eastnewark

http://usuarios.lycos.es/buscandorumbos/studies4.html
CREO QUE HAY BUENAS FOTOS AQUI


----------



## Chalaco




----------



## pedro1011

Una recontra chévere super mofostrófica vista panorámica, mi estimado Chalaco! Te pasaste nuevamente! El Real Felipe en todo su esplendor!


----------



## grg1992

Hola y espero aportar con el thread con 3 panorámicas de Moquegua:


----------



## Chalaco

Gracias Pedro! Me alegra que te guste la foto!


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias por tu internacional y globalizadora colaboración, grg1992. Lástima que Moquegua sea un pueblo tan chiquito! Hay que buscarlo con lupa! Bueno, ya progresará! Gracias!


----------



## Chalaco

Moquegua


----------



## El Bajopontino

La foto del real Felipe, me impresiono, si no me lo decian ni me daba cuenta, ya iba a preguntar ¿Y donde queda ese pentagono?


----------



## El Bajopontino

Moquegua tambien tiene construcciones coloniales y repùblicanas muy bellas, lo clasico son sus techos de Mojinete.


----------



## Skypiura

Favor como hago para mandar una foto? por ejm. la foto la voy a jalar de una pagina web!!!


----------



## Chalaco

pon el link entre







.


----------



## Skypiura

Gracias chalaco!!!

Chalaco me imagino que tu eres del Callao, me puedes decir porq les dicen a ustedes Chalacos!!!


----------



## Skypiura

Una foto de la av. grau en el centro de la ciudad Piurana.








.


----------



## Chalaco

Por que nos dicen Chalacos...no se de verdad. Esta bonita la foto de la Avenida Grau.


----------



## Skypiura

Porque en Piura tiene un distrito llamado chalaco, es el unico lugar con ese nombre!!!


----------



## pedro1011

*CUSCO*








Esta es una panorámica de la ciudad en las proximidades del aeropuerto.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Chalaco, puta que poco originales.....


----------



## Chalaco

El aeropuerto de Cusco lo deberian de reubicar....


----------



## pedro1011

Sí, tienes razón. Es un enorme riesgo que esté dentro de la ciudad. El proyecto de Chincheros debería ponerse en ejecución ya!
Si el Velasco Astete saliera de su ubicación actual, dejaría libre un espacio enorme, de por lo menos 30 hectáreas, en el cual se podría construir viviendas, parques, centros comerciales y mil cosas más.


----------



## Chalaco

(Noticia del 2003...habra sido puro floro?)

Construirán nuevo palacio municipal
Por VICTOR BECERRA MURILLO
Chiclayo.-

Con una inversión de dos millones 500 mil soles el próximo año se iniciará la construcción del nuevo palacio municipal de Chiclayo, anunció el alcalde Arturo Castillo Chirinos, quien anotó que el financiamiento se hará a través de un préstamo con el Banco de la Nación.
El futuro edificio de cinco pisos estará ubicado en el centro cívico de la ciudad, cuyo préstamo se cancelará en doce meses.
Asimismo, en el presupuesto edil del 2004 se aprobó una partida de 550 mil nuevos soles para restaurar el actual palacio municipal que data de más de cien años de antiguedad, y que dentro de poco será convertido en un centro cultural-artístico, donde se exponga la historia de Chiclayo.
De otro lado al referirse al desalojo de los comerciantes ambulantes ubicados en los alrededores del mercado Modelo, señaló que el orden y principio de autoridad deben imponerse por el bien de Chiclayo y la colectividad.
Dijo esperar que la Policía Nacional haga lo mismo para sacar a los comerciantes ubicados en la playa de estacionamiento de este centro de abastos-calle Arica, debido que el Ministerio Público se ha pronunciado porque deben abandonar el espacio ocupado irregularmente.

HUESPED ILUSTRE
La autoridad edilicia que ayer declaró Huésped Ilustre al embajador de Italia en el Perú Sergio Busetto y le entregó las llaves de la ciudad, se emocionó cuando informó que la región Lambayeque se había convertido en el segundo destino turístico de mayor importancia en el Perú, "tanto que en los últimos días se superó al mismo Cusco, lo que demuestra el potencial que tenemos y que debemos aprovechar al máximo".


----------



## Liquido

Chalaco said:


> (Noticia del 2003...habra sido puro floro?)
> 
> Construirán nuevo palacio municipal
> Por VICTOR BECERRA MURILLO
> Chiclayo.-
> 
> Con una inversión de dos millones 500 mil soles el próximo año se iniciará la construcción del nuevo palacio municipal de Chiclayo, anunció el alcalde Arturo Castillo Chirinos, quien anotó que el financiamiento se hará a través de un préstamo con el Banco de la Nación.
> El futuro edificio de cinco pisos estará ubicado en el centro cívico de la ciudad, cuyo préstamo se cancelará en doce meses.
> Asimismo, en el presupuesto edil del 2004 se aprobó una partida de 550 mil nuevos soles para restaurar el actual palacio municipal que data de más de cien años de antiguedad, y que dentro de poco será convertido en un centro cultural-artístico, donde se exponga la historia de Chiclayo.
> De otro lado al referirse al desalojo de los comerciantes ambulantes ubicados en los alrededores del mercado Modelo, señaló que el orden y principio de autoridad deben imponerse por el bien de Chiclayo y la colectividad.
> Dijo esperar que la Policía Nacional haga lo mismo para sacar a los comerciantes ubicados en la playa de estacionamiento de este centro de abastos-calle Arica, debido que el Ministerio Público se ha pronunciado porque deben abandonar el espacio ocupado irregularmente.
> 
> HUESPED ILUSTRE
> La autoridad edilicia que ayer declaró Huésped Ilustre al embajador de Italia en el Perú Sergio Busetto y le entregó las llaves de la ciudad, se emocionó cuando informó que la región Lambayeque se había convertido en el segundo destino turístico de mayor importancia en el Perú, "tanto que en los últimos días se superó al mismo Cusco, lo que demuestra el potencial que tenemos y que debemos aprovechar al máximo".


Hablando de palacios municipales han visto el nuevo palacio municipal de arequipa sale en su pagina web pero sale en formato video y no se como obtener alguna foto no se si alguien pueda sacar esa foto


----------



## Chalaco

Ese palacio municipal es algo feo. El que estaba en la Plaza de Armas era y es mas bonito. Ademas, ese palacio municipal que tienen ahora estaba destinado a ser un pequeno centro comercial. 

Ahorita te busco fotos.


----------



## Liquido

see pienso lo mismo mejorseria como centro comercial


----------



## rafo18

jajajajaj tienen razon , mejor estaba cuando estaba en la plaza . 
me gustaron mucho loedificios de mi vivienda bacanisimos 
aca en aequipa se han construido varios asi de 6 o 7 pisos .


----------



## El Bajopontino

En las estadisticas, Chiclayo aparece como la segunda ciudad con mayor demanda en el programa mi vivienda, y eso se nota, yo estuve en el 95 en chiclayo, y cuando volvi en el 2001, la diferencia se notaba, habian muchos edificios nuevos. Con estos nuevos proyectos Chiclayo va a adoptar otro rostro, que bueno.


----------



## Liquido

si tambien me di cuenta creo que Cuzco sta despues de chiclayo en proyecto de edificios mi vivienda... y de ahi trujillo lo que me extraño fue arequipa que solo havia unos cuantos proyectos


----------



## El Bajopontino

Quien diria, El norte grande se esta consolidando.


----------



## fayo

*tarapoto:*









skyline: desde la banda de shilcayo.


distrito adyacente a tarapoto: banda de shilcayo.


----------



## El Bajopontino

fayo said:


> *skyline*: desde la banda de shilcayo.


WHAT?, Y donde esta el skyline que no lo veo, o las construcciones de 8m de altura ya son consideradas como parte de un Skyline, no sabia!

De repente te referias a los arboles, que de seguro pasan los 10m.


----------



## pedro1011

*CUSCO*








Encontré una foto del Cusco. Se ve el Garcilaso.


----------



## Liquido

Whattt.. oe fayo que te has fumado... a tarapoto no le veo ni un solo Skyline =P


----------



## skyperu34

en ese caso, las ciudades de la costa norte tienen "high rises" en sus "skylines"...
mas bien lo llamaria: una panoramica (o perfil quizas) urbana de tarapoto !!


----------



## fayo

skyline= perfil de una ciudad.= linea en el cielo u horizonte.

no necesariamente debe de tener grandes edificios.

linea en el cielo, en el peru sabemos q solo tienen lima y quiza arequipa, pero lo puse el nombre por el significado.

en realidad son fotos de tarapoto, desde una altura llena de vegetacion, que se ubica a unos 3 km. de la ciudad.

ok.


----------



## Skypiura

No me gusta tarapoto !!!!
Disculpame Fayo pero parece un Pueblo!!!


----------



## pedro1011

Fayo está orgulloso de su tierra! Me parece bien que le haga publicidad. Tarapoto es una ciudad muy dinámica y pujante. Quizás sea algo caótica, pero así son todas las urbes en crecimiento.


----------



## El Bajopontino

La gente que ha estado alla dice que Tarapoto, para ser una ciudad nueva es bastante bonita.


----------



## fayo

tarapoto es bonito por el entorno natural q tiene, mas o menos el paisaje de caracas, con cerros frondosos al frente y unas pampas verdes alrededor de la ciudad.
en cada rincon de la ciudad se encuentra zonas realmente bellisimas, q hace enamorar a los turistas por el encanto paradisiaco q tiene.

yo puse fotos de la ciudad netamente, y realmente esta creciendo en una forma tal, q hace q aparezca desordenada, y peor aun los motocars, pero es un problema social, q hasta lima tiene.

como turismo pues sabran q aca estan a pocos kilometros, lagos, rios caudalosos, quebaradas, naturaleza casi virgen, campos agricolas, cataratas, lagunas y lagos, etc.

esta ciudad de 140 mil habitantes es comercial netamente, tiene un aeropuerto muy dinamico, y una buena infraestructura, carretera pavimentada hasta enlazarce con la panamericana norte y por ende muchas empresas de omnibus muy prestigiosas para unir la costa y lima.

pero de todos modos es *mucho mas atractivo y bello en resumen q muchas ciudades importantes de la costa y sierra*, lo digo yo q conozco casi todo el peru y les recomiendo q vengan a visitar.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Tarapoto la ciudad de Paola Ruiz.


----------



## pedro1011

Sí, Fayo. Visitar Tarapoto está en la agenda de muchos de nosotros. Estamos juntando los chibilines para ir por allá. Todo el mundo habla de sus hermosos paisajes y de sus fabulosas lagunas. 
Y si es la ciudad de Paola Ruiz... con mayor razón.


----------



## El Bajopontino

paolita ruiz








aqui parece un angelito








Vamos todos a Tarapoto, jajaja


----------



## Filter

Oe tio eso mejor ponlo en el thread de los puntos, no vaya a ser que este thread se convierta en uno sin sentido también jajaja con uno basta


----------



## El Bajopontino

Tienes razon, pero es que como estabamos hablando de Paolita, se me ocurrio ponerlo, ademas ella es sinonimo de tarapoto.


----------



## pedro1011

Ya le dí un copy a Paola. Gracias, Bajopontino, pero no me malees el thread, porque con esos paisajes, después la gente se desconcentra y se olvida de las provincias peruanas!


----------



## El Bajopontino

njpch said:


> whattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt en cajamarca las plazas son normales... osea no tanto tienen una Iglesia y se forma plazuelas...


Jajaja, no que me estabas aplicando tu ley del hielo.
Creo que mi astucia, la derritio...


----------



## Liquido

es que eres muy caliente =P... uyy avlando de gente calentona falta la Skyperuciana


----------



## El Bajopontino

Jajaja, oe pucha que tal cambio haz dado, has pasado de ser un niño timido a una loca desfachatada.


----------



## Liquido

ley del hielo.........


----------



## Filter

Jajajaja bueno la foto está clara porque asi salió el scaneado de la revista


----------



## El Bajopontino

Sigue no mas, que yo me encargare de derretirlo, jajaja


----------



## Liquido

ley de hielo.........


----------



## skyperu34

njpch said:


> es que eres muy caliente =P... uyy avlando de gente calentona falta la Skyperuciana



TU APELLIDO ES "CONCHAN" POR LO QUE VEO.........CONCHUDASA ERES !!!HAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Liquido

ahora entiendo tu Hahaha recien me doi cuenta que un jaja siempre crei que como decir ahhh... Your moderator!!! me haces recordar al forista Enrique Daniel...


----------



## Chalaco

SEDAPAR Arequipa


----------



## El Bajopontino

Seria bueno crear un thread de esdificios de provincias peruanas, segunda parte, por que este esta muy crecido ya.


----------



## pedro1011

Sí, tienes razón. En una semana y media voy a pasar todas las excelentes fotos enviadas a este thread, junto con sus leyendas y con la anotación del que posteó la foto, a un nuevo thread, que será la parte 2. De esa manera el nuevo thread será más chico, pero más sustancioso. Este ha crecido demasiado. Hay que hacerle una liposucción.


----------



## Liquido

encontre un render sobre un edificio de trujillo que esta en construccion segun el fondo mi vivienda me parecen muy raro la arquictectura nueva de trujillo










y otro de 4 pisos que tambien se estan construyendo










hay varios edificios que tambien se construyen en trujillo pero solo 2 han puesto renders


----------



## Chalaco

Deberian hacer algunos pero bien grandes y largos y algo altos. Como los que tiene China...o sea los residenciales. Aunque los dise~os estan simpaticos.


----------



## Liquido

Un edificio en cuzco jejej la unica imagen que encontre










Un hotel en arequipa... un poco feo










solo pongo este hotel por que megusta aunque no sea edificio queda en piura


----------



## pedro1011

LiquidDreams15 said:


> ahora entiendo tu Hahaha ...


Es que SkyPerú se ríe en inglés!   

Está interesante esa foto de Arequipa. Nunca había visto ese edificio. No me parece tan feo.


----------



## Skypiura

LiquidDreams15 said:


> Un edificio en cuzco jejej la unica imagen que encontre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un hotel en arequipa... un poco feo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solo pongo este hotel por que megusta aunque no sea edificio queda en piura



El hotel se llama los Portales - Piura


----------



## El Bajopontino

Todas las fotos son deedificios pequeño, cuando veremos ese edificio de 14 pisos que se esta haciendo en arequipay.


----------



## Liquido

bueno rafo sabe la ubicacion exata de ese edificio el mismo puede tomar la foto... xque x alguna razon me queda cierta duda


----------



## rafo18

ese edificio q mostraste esta en el centro de la ciudad cerca al mercado san camilo no me acuerdo bien el name .
con respecto al edificio no se si es de 12 o 14 pisos pero no desesperen ya lo mostrareeeeeeeee


----------

